# What Should I Read Next?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2009)

I am at a stand still as to what I should read next. Too many options sit in front of me. I need your help PB.

This is a list of books I have in front of me. Try and tell me why.

Thanks and Blessing,

-----Added 4/1/2009 at 11:56:27 EST-----

Poll is up...


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm a Lex Rex girl myself. It's good to firmly implant in our brains that men and their laws are not ultimate - God's Law is.


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry where is the list? 

I like to be reading one big long work and a short work which I can finish quickly to help me feel a sense of completion and not being bogged down. 

I like to be reading something theological and something more practical and applicatory and experiential. 

I also like to listen to sermons of good ministers to hear the differences, J Beeke, L Bilkes, A Alison, are some of my favs on SermonAudio.com and so many more

I just can't read enough of Edwards, Brooks, Burroughs, Watson, 

If you haven't read War of Words, The PeaceMaker, these are good practical books to recommend to people, 
The Christian BTT by William Webster is great and says to people what a lot of pastors don't want to, Keeping the Heart and if you haven't read Scougal Life of God in the Soul of Man it is extremely useful. 

I like the short ones. And when you are not in the mood to read you can always listen to someone read a book to you on sermon audio too at SWRBs section. Lots of old puritan works on audio and things like PsychoBabble too.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm sure that all of the books you've listed are good and edifying, but "The godly man's picture" was of great help to me. hard to beat Watson in my opinion.


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

Blueridge Believer said:


> I'm sure that all of the books you've listed are good and edifying, but "The godly man's picture" was of great help to me. hard to beat Watson in my opinion.



Oh now I see the list

Yes I agree, go for Godly Man's Pic. 

I didn't get much from Ridderbos's Paul certainly not what my BT friends seem to get from it. 

Also Typology by Fairbairn is awesome but lots to wade through

Lex ?? a bit antiquated for us. I love Rutherford but I would rather read his letters. Or someone else on the law and its application to us as Christians.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

Lex Rex. One of the most discussed, least read by those who discuss it, books in America. Seriously, it is excellent and a must read.


----------



## ww (Apr 1, 2009)

Ridderbos

*"In many ways this is the most comprehensive and thorough exposition of the teaching of the apostle Paul that I have ever read. It will stimulate thought and study by its originality at points, and even when it provokes some disagreement. The translation is most readable.” —D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones*


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

I would rather read MLJ Himself


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for those that have voted so far...

8 votes and 85 views???

C'mon people vote!!!


----------



## christiana (Apr 1, 2009)

For certain, 'The Godly Man's Picture'. Watson is at his very best!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 1, 2009)

Paul- by Ridderbos


----------



## ADKing (Apr 1, 2009)

I voted Lex Rex in part because modern Presbyterians have no idea about the biblical or political ideals of the covenanted reformation and, though limited,this is a great piece of it to look at. But it very much depends on where you are at too. Watson's Godly Man's Picture is right up there in my book too for personal piety. Girdeau for the worship question is good .Which issue are you most interested in? Those are my top three from the list.


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

ADKing what did you think of Ridderbos on Paul


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2009)

Fairbairn: getting typology right is very important for interpretation and preaching.


----------



## ADKing (Apr 1, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> ADKing what did you think of Ridderbos on Paul



It is a mixed review from me. There are some points where I outright disagree with it (for example where he denies the traditional doctrine of election). Some places I find it too obtuse and confusing. And yet still there are valuable insights to be gleaned here and there. Read it with discretion if you want, but I think there are more valuable things to spend your time on.


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

ADKing said:


> PeaceMaker said:
> 
> 
> > ADKing what did you think of Ridderbos on Paul
> ...



Wow that is how I felt too. Thought maybe I was missing something. 
Maybe you have to be European to get him?


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 1, 2009)

For anyone who isn't sure about Ridderbos on Paul, check out Thomas Schreiner's Pauline theology. He's as solid as Baptists come  He's also a very good writer, addressing more technical matters in the footnotes. I've read a good deal (not all) of both Ridderbos and Schreiner, and much prefer Schreiner.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Paul-Apostle-Gods-Glory-Christ/dp/0830828257/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238614499&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Paul, Apostle of God's Glory in Christ: A Pauline Theology: Thomas R. Schreiner: Books[/ame]


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 1, 2009)

I voted for Fairbairn. However, there is no reason why you cannot read a number of these outstanding books at the same time (not literally, but first reading part of one, and then reading part of another). My reading plan is usually divided among a number of different books. This allows for variety and greater exposure to different literature.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 1, 2009)

Of that list? Definitely NOT Ridderbos!!! Tedious and boring. I agree with Schreiner as a better option for Paul. Fairbairn would be good to read. Frankly, at this stage in church history, I'm trying to read anything out there on Justification so that got my vote.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 1, 2009)

Go with Watson, since I just bought _Godly Man_ yesterday!!!


----------



## sastark (Apr 1, 2009)

How can you go wrong reading Thomas Watson?


----------



## Idelette (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it would depend on what type of reading you _need_ at this point, but if it were I.....I would go with Thomas Watson! Anything by Watson has such depth and richness to it....and I always walk away greatly edified after reading him!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2009)

...one last bump...


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> ...one last bump...



what is a bump


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 1, 2009)

Ben,

Godly Man's Picture. Incredible, soul searching book.


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 1, 2009)

Ben,
You didn't have to read Ridderbos in seminary?


----------



## ww (Apr 1, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > ...one last bump...
> ...



It is when you comment "bump" on a post just to move it up to the most recent threads to gain visibility on the top of the PB Homepage.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2009)

Bookmeister said:


> Ben,
> You didn't have to read Ridderbos in seminary?



Maybe if I had spent more time at RPTS instead of PTS...

Unfortunately my move to Orthodox theology came while I was in Seminary and not before...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 1, 2009)

You can knock Girardeau off in an evening or so; so you can get it out of the way fast. The Rutherford, which I have to admit of never getting through will take careful deliberate reading. Due to the nature of the polemics of the time (probably not just Rutherford, but maybe that too) he states his opponents position and then refutes it but it is not always easy to keep track. A friend once told me, no slouch reading Puritans, that he could never tell on a subject if Rutherford were fer or agin it.

P.S. I also have my doubts about the quality of the 19th century text. Serviceable most probably, but there surely needs to be a new critcal edition of Lex Rex.


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 1, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> he could never tell on a subject if Rutherford were fer or agin it.



Too funny.


----------

